# Official Fulltimers Thread?



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I had found quite a few posts about people that travel full time but was thinking that maybe we could have an official one?

This is my original thread :http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25138&hl=

Left Alabama two months ago and have been in Pinedale, Wy for 2 months. Very nice up here, its gorgeous. Lots of work though, Don't have alot of time off. Anyways, been called back to Alabama for that job I left so we're packing up in two weeks, stopping by Phoenix, Az to see my family and then head across to Bama. Been Fulltimin' since December and Love it.

Anyone Else?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe consider an update on location using a blog. Might be easier than checking a thread.


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

Huh? Wasn't really trying to keep an updated about me..Just was wondering how many fulltimers we have out there..


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we full timed it for almost four months, and was wonderful, but now we have a list of things the dealer needs to fix (about 16) and that's after a two day visit for about 9 other things (some overlapped)

what kind of work are you doing while living in your OB?

enjoy the life!! we really did, and I could see myself doing it in coming years....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If there is interest, we could add a 'Fulltimers Forum' to the list. Could be a great place to discuss those issues unique to the full-timing lifestyle. What do you guys think?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> If there is interest, we could add a 'Fulltimers Forum' to the list. Could be a great place to discuss those issues unique to the full-timing lifestyle. What do you guys think?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Sounds interesting. I myself am a number of years (a large number) away from full timing, but it would be interesting to follow discussions. It might even help me decide full timing isn't all its cracked up to be or I need to get to it sooner than later.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I would love to hear about fulltimers experiences and problems. A special forum would be great We will never be able to go full time because of caring for aging In-Laws (86 & 87 ) and also personal health issues. But, maybe could experience fulltiming vicariously.

Dallas


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it'd be awesome to get a forum going. I'm an electrician working on Power plants and other industrial projects.

Just put window tint on the outback today and washed this sucker.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

FYI....

It might be better to list this thread in a section other than "New Member Check-In", too. Some people, including me, read certain topics according to their subject matter.

Just a thought.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> If there is interest, we could add a 'Fulltimers Forum' to the list. Could be a great place to discuss those issues unique to the full-timing lifestyle. What do you guys think?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I for one would love to see this!! Stacey and I have planned on being fulltimers as early semi-retirement, but have been fulltimers with no retirement in sight for the last month, and will be 'til the cold forces us south or into the house. Our son and DIL moved home from AZ Mother's Day weekend, and us moving fulltime into The Abi-one, and them into our house was the easiest plan for housing for all of us. So Stacey and I are getting an early taste of fulltiming it, and really finding it easy to do. Now when we go camping we unload our work clothes, and go!! Pretty cool!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

With the gaining popularity of Outbacks, more and more will be full timing in them..

Many of the full time rv companies went broke last/this year. I have seen many Outbacks set up with skirts







and insulation all around the country this year while cruising by campgrounds. I stop and buy showers in many too.. I always take a tour of the place when I do that..

Im tellin ya Doug, the Outback RV will become the No.1 selling RV very soon..

Your eye for change has been spot on.. This place will double in size in the next 18 months.. I bet we see more and more full time Outbackers. The choices are becoming fewer and fewer for anyone buying a new RV..

Carey


----------



## Peckster2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi all...a full timer forum would be great. Could get lots of tips. We started camp hosting/traveling full time a couple years ago. We camp hosted in Ketchikan, Alaska then gave the outback a rest when we stayed in a log cabin at Settler's Cove State Park (also in Ketchikan) for a winter where we were winter caretakers. Then stayed in the outback again for the summer. Meanwhile, we ran low on funds and gas prices skyrocketed, so I started working for Alaska Airlines and then we moved (for the job) to Petersburg, Alaska where we stayed in our Outback (23KRS) all last winter (got down to 5 degrees) and remain to this day.


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

Well! Been back in Alabama for about a month now. Left Wyoming and went south to Phoenix, Arizona. Stayed for a week then made the 1700 mile drive to Mobile, Al...Now that was a long haul. Should be here for about a year or so. We'll see.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We've been on the road for 6 weeks now and all going well so far. The OB has survived the 6 of us living in it thus far, let's hope it holds together for another year!

We'll be down AL way in January, maybe we can look you up, where are you staying?

We're enjoying it, love seeing so much of this amazing country!

Ali


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

BritsOnTour said:


> We've been on the road for 6 weeks now and all going well so far. The OB has survived the 6 of us living in it thus far, let's hope it holds together for another year!
> 
> We'll be down AL way in January, maybe we can look you up, where are you staying?
> 
> ...


Glad to see a family roadschooling---was a great experience for myself and my daughter---we are itching to do it again....question is this: how are you affording it and what are you using for education? those were the questions we had to answer, and I'm interested to see what others are doing.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Would love to see a fulltiming thread. We currently have our Outback set up as a potential "live boat" should a disaster stirke- i.e hurricane, flood, etc., where we would use the OB as a home in case of a disaster. It would be beneficial to see what long term users experience, pro's and con's, so we could avoid those potential obsticles...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I fulltimed it til a few weeks ago, even after our ds + ddil their own camper. It was alot of fun!! and BONUS after 10 years I got our bedroom yucky 1984 mintgreen swirly carpet OUT and painted the walls. YEAH!! I want to go fulltime now more than ever!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Did anyone ever check out Hitchitch? There are plenty of fulltimers on there. Just something for you to do in your spare time..









Sorry, forgot the link ... http://www.hitchitch.com/


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

amyk said:


> We've been on the road for 6 weeks now and all going well so far. The OB has survived the 6 of us living in it thus far, let's hope it holds together for another year!
> 
> We'll be down AL way in January, maybe we can look you up, where are you staying?
> 
> ...


Glad to see a family roadschooling---was a great experience for myself and my daughter---we are itching to do it again....question is this: how are you affording it and what are you using for education? those were the questions we had to answer, and I'm interested to see what others are doing.....
[/quote]

DH works for a large company and has worked from home for the last couple of years, so he is still doing exactly that: working from home, that is on wheels and moves a lot, LOL! To ensure he can get online everywhere we go, he invested in a large network dish through Starband, he took an online course to become a qualified technician with the company that provides them, so that he can set it up himself at each location - a lot of initial work and expense but it is proving invaluable. There has been only one campground that we couldn't get a signal from so he spent 3 days in a wonderful 50's cafe that had wi-fi - he has been singing: Lollipop, Lollipop, on and off for the last week, LOL!

As to curriculum, we are using Christian Light Education for math and reading for all 3 eldest, 1st grader also has that for LA, the older two have a British LA curriculum which is fun for me to see them working through! The youngest has pre-K workbooks from CLE also. They are all learning German, mostly that is done via DVD when we're traveling, my degree is in German so we're having fun with that. We have science workbooks but we're so immersed in science that they're kind of on one side right now. We have completed a Junior Ranger program each week at National Parks and that pretty much covers SS! Oldest ds is continuing with the clarinet, dh is learning the sax, younger 3 are working on the recorder - clearly we're a joy to camp next to, LOL!! We've also done some neat art activities, gym is everywhere we go, we're very active and have our bikes with us. What else.....the older 3 journal every Monday on the highlights of the previous week. They don't like to do that but I know how much they'll enjoy looking back on those journals so I'm not giving it up!

Gosh, long answer, it's working for us right now, wish we didn't have to school this year but understand that we need to keep them up with math and reading at least.

Ali


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

An important thought to consider:

I believe every Outback model specifies in the Owner Manual that the trailers are not designed for full time living.

With such a warning clearly indicated by the mfg., you might want to consider not listing in a public forum that you are indeed going against the mfg. warning (that may void any warranty by the mfg.) about living in your unit full time.

Corporate attorneys are not dumb....they will look for any reason to void your warranty if push comes to shove and we all know that OB reps frequent this website so this is not some hidden oasis from prying eyes.

Just saying......


----------

